# Independent music stores



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Where have they all gone? Walked through Nottingham the other week and all I could find was HMV and thats a waste of time if you want anything theyve not heard of. There used to be loads of cd/record shops in Notts but sadly cant find any now days. I know the internet is probably better but sometimes its good to go in a shop and have a good rummage around for a cd.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I was back in Nottingham (my home town) a few weeks ago for a visit. 

Select-A-Disc on Market Street was one of my first calls and I was dismayed to find that they've closed down! They had a great stock of metal, prog and indie CD's and DVD's and over the years I got myself some really good but obscure music which was recommended by the lads behind the counter.

A great shame!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Select a Disc has been closed quite a while now from what I,m told, used to be a regular in there as well as Way Ahead records(spent a fortune in there while it was open).


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> I was back in Nottingham (my home town) a few weeks ago for a visit.
> 
> Select-A-Disc on Market Street was one of my first calls and I was dismayed to find that they've closed down! They had a great stock of metal, prog and indie CD's and DVD's and over the years I got myself some really good but obscure music which was recommended by the lads behind the counter.
> 
> A great shame!


Im sure its moved to Hyson Green opposite Asda.

I went by there the other day and im sure it was Select A Disk.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Im sure its moved to Hyson Green opposite Asda.
> 
> I went by there the other day and im sure it was Select A Disk.


Damn that's good to hear!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats the price of progress sadly. Thank goodness I grew up in an era where I could go into little record shops sift through albums and listen to them in a booth then go home and watch TOGWT or listen to Nicky Hornes Your Mother wouldn't like it. thems were the days.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Im sure its moved to Hyson Green opposite Asda.
> 
> I went by there the other day and im sure it was Select A Disk.


Just passing through were you sir?

Just joking,good to know if its still open.(hopefully)


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just looking on tweb for record/cd shops in Notts/Derbyshire area and I may have found a goldmine:

http://www.recordshopnottingham.com/page/gallery


----------

